# Time for Nitrite cycling??



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

the ammonia in my 20 gallon tank is gone
one week ago, my nitrite was at about 2 ppm and now it's at about 1.5 ppm

How long will it take for my nitrite to be gone??

How long does it normally take for the ammonia bacteria to colonize??
and how long for the nitrite bacteria???
thanks!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

try adding some bio-spria and then in about 12 hours you can add your fish. and they will be fine.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

If you are not using Bio-spirathen i would say at least 30 days if not more for a full cycle


----------

